# Unbound DNS



## paparts (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there a way to restart unbound(8) DNS service without flushing the cache?  Or Is there a way to reload unbound(8) DNS config without clearing the cache?


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 21, 2015)

The only reload command in the unbound-control() man page says "flushes the cache and reads the config file fresh", so that looks like a dead end.

There does appear to be dump_cache and load_cache options though which would allow you to export the current cache, restart unbound then load it back in again. It does say 'only for debugging', although I can't see why it should cause any major problems if you're dumping/restart/loading in succession.


----------



## paparts (Oct 22, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the hints!


----------

